# DaYan GuHong V2 prototype on WitEden & LighTake & HK Now Store



## Shamankian (Dec 7, 2011)

I just noticed (and bought) a GuHong V2 prototype on WitEden. There was only two pieces, so this is more of a discussion thread than an advertisement thread. Maybe someone can point out the difference in the pieces and the possible effect of them?

Here's the link to WitEden. Out of stock!

Here's the link to LighTake. $50!

Here's the link to HK Now Store. Price unlisted.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 7, 2011)

It has torpedoes
and torpedoes make it better, it like comes with torpedoes and thats it(edges have proper torpedoe slots) they prevent pops
corners are made the new way
same piece shape


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2011)

gah I don't like torpz :/

the new corner design is win though, no more broken Y connectors.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Dec 7, 2011)

Great! Schould feel like a Lubix Fusion I think.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 7, 2011)

About time!

Im not a fan of that corner design though. I think that the bottom stock of the corners should be secured, and not able to split apart.

Win though! Fusions have been a pain to make. Very popular, amazing cube, but very time consuming to mod. I'll be happy to have these in stock as quickly as I can get them. 

So yea. Go Dayan!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> I think that the bottom stock of the corners should be secured, and not able to split apart.


 
Why? The mech should hold the corners together.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Why? The mech should hold the corners together.



Personal preference. I tried the GuHong without the bottom tri-bits in them, and thought the cube felt like garbage. However, that was the old design. We always use both tri-bits on the cubes we assemble. 

The Dayan GuHong V2 corner design is very similar to the ZhanChi's design with the strengthened stock. The ZhanChi feels pretty good with this design, and I expect the GuHong to be the same. But ultimately, I prefer the original corner piece's rigidity.

GuHong for president.

- Pixel -


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ooh, also, it looks like this has their 2mm radius design on the outer edges / corners. So a bit more rounded on the outside edges than the current model? Anyone else see that?

i.e. it will feel more rounded, like the ZhanChi / LingYun V2

- Pixel -


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like a GuHong with torpedos. I couldn't quite find any differences between my current GuHong and the picture. Except for the bottoms part that goes in the cube, it's smaller.


----------



## Raiz (Dec 8, 2011)

when do you think all the stores will get them and sell them?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 8, 2011)

To me it will be somewhat like the difference between the Lingyun/Lingyun v2. Just added torpedoes and a few small mods. I'll most likely end up getting one though.


----------



## calvinfan (Dec 8, 2011)

This is only prototype stage, we have a few blue ones for testing.
If the quality is OK, the factory will start the production. Hopeful, we shall have them in 1-2 months.
Let's see ... and be patient.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 8, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> This is only prototype stage, we have a few blue ones for testing.
> If the quality is OK, the factory will start the production. Hopeful, we shall have them in 1-2 months.
> Let's see ... and be patient.


 
It all comes down to, is the cube good?


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 10, 2011)

*Dayan guhong mk 2?*

On my browse on lightake, I noticed there was a preorder for a guhong, as I read the description, it seemed to be a prototype of an upcoming Dayan cube. 50 dollars seemed pricey compared to witeden prototypes but, I can't find it on witeden

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pro_order_3x3x3_DaYan_2_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Blue-49493

Release date: approx 2 months

Edit: looked at the pics, it is guhong mark II


----------



## Shamankian (Dec 10, 2011)

It seems like it is a temporary price until they get the real one from the factory. At least that is what I get out of the "2." in red text in the description.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2011)

Seeing everything the GuHong is going thru makes me go back to the day it came out.
1 cube...A crap load of things done to it.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 11, 2011)

Meh, the last prototype I purchased was the LingYun II and then the retail version came out a week later. Same cube, even the caps have logos which were absent on earlier prototype cubes from "DaYum". I can't even prove that my LingYun prototype is really a preproduction model because of the fact that it has said logos. 

50$ for a prototype GuHong II. Nah, I'm sitting this one out. Don't like the GuHong that much anyway. And as Kirjava said; torps suck. Mainly because they hold a good cube back. 

There's nothing better than a first gen LingYun anyway. I actually stopped using my stickerless LingYun as my main practice cube just to keep it special. When I take it for a spin now and again, it makes me realize just how much better it is than any other 3x3x3. My black LingYun is awesome too but I made the mistake of putting tiles on it which ruins the grip, so I don't use it much at all anymore. 

What's left to buy nowadays as a collector?...C-IV? Merely a rehash of the old-style mech that implements some DaYan/ V-Cube stuff...Sure I'll buy one for the collection, but I already know that it will dissapoint. I prefer getting 3x3x3s that feel different and aren't that good as opposed to getting a cube that is a bad sequel. At least "lesser" cubes invoke lower expectations than some of the "go safe" persiflages that are being thrown out as of late. 

If you own as many 3x3x3s as I do, then only the particulary good ones and the pretty bad ones stand out. The "noise" in between just reverbs into mediocrity and fails to at least entertain.

And now some German rock music, just to make this post(and the GuHong II) even more redundant than it already is:


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol, Bapao

Agree completely. My old white LingYun has never been bested


----------



## mrw (Dec 17, 2011)

how does torpedoes hold your cube back? all my dayans have gotten better with them. Nothing changed with it except less popping. and i agree with no cube is better than the lingyun.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Dear santa...


----------



## Piebomb (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish they would release a new cube rather than rerelease an old one


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 20, 2011)

Piebomb said:


> I wish they would release a new cube rather than rerelease an old one


 
They have enough cubes out already. Pick one.


----------



## cubelover111 (Dec 31, 2011)

This cube is now available on 51 more fun http://51morefun.com/index.php?main...id=635&zenid=2cc16efe32044b8f7dbda74427eaacad


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 31, 2011)

cubelover111 said:


> This cube is now available on 51 more fun http://51morefun.com/index.php?main...id=635&zenid=2cc16efe32044b8f7dbda74427eaacad


 
When I check the link, it is broken.

OT: The cube looks like it is going to be the hardest thing to mod ever because of its design.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2012)

mrw said:


> how does torpedoes hold your cube back? all my dayans have gotten better with them. Nothing changed with it except less popping. and i agree with no cube is better than the lingyun.


 
CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
Personal preference.


----------



## JSChae (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't know why the Guhong ver.2 is made after the Lingyun ver.2...
Maybe it's better than the Lingyun ver.2? 
I wish it is as a Guhong user.


----------

